# spent some time in the shop...



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Breast cancer pen (cause I love the boobies)
teacher's pen
abalone


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Good Job. Those are beautiful pens. All three are very nice. I kind of favor the last one on the far right.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the ribbon pen is for a breast cancer survivor friend of mine - it'll be a surprise for her. Actually have another one to do for another survivor as well. 

the teacher pen is for my GF - since she's a teacher. she'll just have to keep it away from her students. 

the abalone is for me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spec...is that ribbon pen a decal or an inlay.. If it's an inlay, I'd like to know how you did it.. Aint gonna try it myself...just curious...

In either event...all three are "Class A" sticks...:cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it's an inlay - and it's so easy to do, you'd be surprised...

http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Detail?no=102

instructions come with the kit. first you assemble the barrel, and flood with thin CA glue. then glue in the tube - then mount on the lathe and do final shaping. A skew works best for shaping of these I think. I would not want to try it with a regular gouge.

www.woodturnerscatalog.com also has the blanks, but they only show bloodwood. I prefer the curly maple one directly from Ken (kallenshaan).


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

very nice Shawn


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Everyone receiving one of those will be very grateful --you have done a beautiful job. LL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Shawn...all three are spectacular! I really like that inlay...very crisp. Good looking work. Someone's going to be real happy. gb


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I need to work on my photo skillz.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bout time you did some turning!!


Good Job


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Those are nice pens !


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It took me a few moments to realize the middle pen has two colors. All three are very very nice!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very impressive Shawn!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding craftsmanship !


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

How did you get that deer to sit still long enough for you to take a picture on it's back? Nice pens


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I shot it.


----------

